

Why SysAdmin’s Can’t Code - nitins
http://cuddletech.com/blog/?p=817

======
NameNickHN
Why should SysAdmins code? If they wanted to do that, they would have become
programmers.

------
cafard
"push through and learn how to do regex in C."

Sorry, what? Do you mean use lex/flex or code up your own DFAs?

